# burning smell under hood



## jamestown478 (Mar 10, 2009)

For the past week or so I have been noticing a burning smell coming from under the hood when I am stopped at a light. It smells like a camp fire, not a normal melting plastic or burning oil smell. Does anyone have any idea what could be causing a smell like that? I have yet to notice any smoke coming from it.


----------



## QUA-TT-RO (Sep 4, 2010)

check the coolant reservoir for any cracks, it might be leaking on to the engine causing the burning smell


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

Look for leaves in the engine bay. Fall is here.


----------



## TTgeek (Aug 3, 2011)

Or evidence of rodents nesting: grass, acorns, etc. As the nights get colder they like to climb up onto a warm engine.


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

my sister-in-law had a plastic grocery bag melted to her exhaust!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Check around the exhaust. Its really the only part that gets hot enough to burn foreign objects. 

Jason


----------



## jamestown478 (Mar 10, 2009)

ok I will check out the exhaust area tomorrow. I had another question, is it normal for the coolant temps to go up an down? according to the gauge on my cluster when the car is idling the temp needle is normally in the middle of the gauge. When driving it drops down one tick. Does that sound normal? I always thought that it should stay in the same place?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Not normal. Sounds like you either have a bad CTS or the thermostat is stuck open. My car does that to this day. 

Ive been to lazy...err busy to actually figure out exactly what it is but I know its one or the other. 

Jason


----------



## jamestown478 (Mar 10, 2009)

is the cts the green sensor?


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

jamestown478 said:


> For the past week or so I have been noticing a burning smell coming from under the hood when I am stopped at a light. It smells like a camp fire, not a normal melting plastic or burning oil smell. Does anyone have any idea what could be causing a smell like that? I have yet to notice any smoke coming from it.


 
also check around the valve cover for oil leaks... 1.8ts are notorious for oil leaks around the valve cover which will run down the back of the block and burn off on the exhaust manifold. replacing the valve cover gasket is a pretty simple job and you should do the cam tensioner seal (aka 1/2 moon seal) while you're at it... :beer:


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

jamestown478 said:


> is the cts the green sensor?


 Yes the sensor is green. 

Jason


----------



## das GLI (Jun 24, 2009)

Is the rest of the cluster accurate? Its really common for the clusters to freak out. My gas, coolant, and speedometer are messed up.


----------



## jamestown478 (Mar 10, 2009)

das GLI said:


> Is the rest of the cluster accurate? Its really common for the clusters to freak out. My gas, coolant, and speedometer are messed up.


now that you mention it I have been having issues with the gas gauge tripping out and reading wrong? whats the story on the clusters? how do you fix that issue?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Check the power steering rack my rack was leaking bad and it was right next to the down pipe and it would burn like crazy and smoke:thumbup:


----------



## jamestown478 (Mar 10, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> Check the power steering rack my rack was leaking bad and it was right next to the down pipe and it would burn like crazy and smoke:thumbup:


I sure hope that isn't leaking. that would probably be a costly fix.


----------



## das GLI (Jun 24, 2009)

jamestown478 said:


> now that you mention it I have been having issues with the gas gauge tripping out and reading wrong? whats the story on the clusters? how do you fix that issue?




Look on ebay. They are around 350 for the entire cluster to be fixed. Im not really sure what the root of the problem is but at least theres a fix.


----------

